# Mother 3



## MUDjoe2 (Oct 19, 2008)

.


----------



## lilEmber (Oct 19, 2008)

Never even heard of it, got any links?


----------



## Tycho (Oct 19, 2008)

DO WANT.  Loved EarthBound.  Even liked the original Mother/EarthBound Zero.


----------



## DarkTalbain64 (Oct 19, 2008)

I still have yet to beat the first one so i'm working on that before i start on mother 3.


----------



## Tycho (Oct 19, 2008)

DarkTalbain64 said:


> I still have yet to beat the first one so i'm working on that before i start on mother 3.



Which first one?


----------



## Lukar (Oct 19, 2008)

I personally think that Mother/EarthBound is overrated, but then again, I still need to play one of the games, so I have no say in the matter.

Anyways, I'll probably try this out later.


----------



## Stratelier (Oct 19, 2008)

NewfDraggie said:


> Never even heard of it, got any links?


A Japanese RPG series called "Mother", second game of which was released in the U.S. market as "EarthBound" for the SNES.  Fans of the game are absolutely rabid over wanting to play the sequel (Mother 3).


----------



## Kukilunestar (Oct 19, 2008)

Can't play it, I have a Mac *Cries*


----------



## Asmiro (Oct 19, 2008)

I do believe there are emulators that work on Macs.


----------



## Kukilunestar (Oct 19, 2008)

No, I cant find any emulators for the Mac =(


----------



## Kukilunestar (Oct 19, 2008)

MUDjoe2 said:


> If you went to my links, you would see that VisualBoyAdvance 1.74 works on the Mac.
> 
> Ah.
> 
> ...


----------



## DarkTalbain64 (Oct 19, 2008)

Tycho The Itinerant said:


> Which first one?



Earthbound.


----------



## Tycho (Oct 19, 2008)

DarkTalbain64 said:


> Earthbound.



Ah.

If you get a chance and have the inclination to go back in time a little further, download a decent NES emulator and track down a ROM of the original Mother (aka Earthbound Zero) game.


----------



## Yoshistar (Oct 19, 2008)

Lukar said:


> I personally think that Mother/EarthBound is overrated, but then again, I still need to play one of the games, so I have no say in the matter.



Heh, that's the first time I've seen "Earthbound" and "overrated" used in the same sentence.  I understand where you're coming from, though...

I believe the fans overhype the series since it receives little to no recognition outside of Japan.  Earthbound, when released in fhe U.S., suffered through bad advertising and gimmicks, which hurt its sales.  Nintendo didn't want its over-a-decade-long-overdue sequel to suffer the same fate... so it wasn't localized.

The completion and release of the fan translation of MOTHER 3 is a sort of godsent blessing for the fans (I'm part of the guilty party here...), hence the feeling of it being overrated.

Where I live, though, hardly anyone I know knows about the series... and when I show it off to people, they bash it for its simple graphics and bland battle system.  They don't bother to read the dialogue, which is where the game truly shines... which makes me wonder if reading's becoming an obsolete passtime or something these days... =/

...too many times I've heard people choose Halo over Earthbound, which, while I have nothing against Halo, is pretty sad.  *sigh*

...anyway... ^^;

I'm up to Chapter 3 in the translation right now (13th playthrough of the game in whole, lawl).  Tomato, Jeffman and their crew really outdid themselves with the dialogue!  ...I knew Kumatora was tomboyish, but... man... XD


----------



## DarkTalbain64 (Oct 20, 2008)

Tycho The Itinerant said:


> Ah.
> 
> If you get a chance and have the inclination to go back in time a little further, download a decent NES emulator and track down a ROM of the original Mother (aka Earthbound Zero) game.



played it, not that great.



Yoshistar said:


> Heh, that's the first time I've seen "Earthbound" and "overrated" used in the same sentence.  I understand where you're coming from, though...
> 
> I believe the fans overhype the series since it receives little to no recognition outside of Japan.  Earthbound, when released in fhe U.S., suffered through bad advertising and gimmicks, which hurt its sales.  Nintendo didn't want its over-a-decade-long-overdue sequel to suffer the same fate... so it wasn't localized.
> 
> ...



Didn't they also name her Kumi instead of her whole name cause it didn't fit in the name box?


----------



## Asmiro (Oct 20, 2008)

I'm looking forward to picking this up sometime this week. It's been a long time since I've play any of the Earthbound/Mother games.


----------



## Yoshistar (Oct 20, 2008)

DarkTalbain64 said:


> Didn't they also name her Kumi instead of her whole name cause it didn't fit in the name box?



During development, that was a suggestion, yes... I think it was "Kimmy"...

But since they hacked in the font that was used in Earthbound, they also hacked how many letters you can input, which is now up to eight.  So they kept the name "Kumatora" as part of the main names under the "Don't care" option in the naming screen.  (Whoa... what a midnight rush... lol)


----------



## AuraTwilight (Oct 20, 2008)

Mother 3 = Happiness. I played it with the original release, but the English Patch is a godsend, since I want to get my non-Japanese-speaking friends to play it too.


----------



## Grand Hatter (Oct 20, 2008)

Loving mother 3. I hate to advertise but http://www.furaffinity.net/view/1643716/ fanart ^^

Really a shining example of a GBA game done right.


----------



## TÃ¦farÃ³s (Oct 20, 2008)

Lukar said:


> I personally think that Mother/EarthBound is overrated, but then again, *I still need to play one of the games,* *so I have no say in the matter.*



Boy am I glad you caught yourself on that.

Anyways, I'm at the beginning of Chapter 2. Would've been much further ahead if my save state wasn't at home, and I ain't at home. Sadness. The combo system is too friggin' fun.


----------



## Inices (Oct 20, 2008)

Oh hell yes, this game is awesome. I've been looking forward to the patch for a while now. The dialogue is very well done, just like it was in Earthbound. I'm only on the second chapter, but the game is really fun. Looking forward to actually getting to play as Lucas and Claus again. 

Oh, and I fail at the combo system. You need to be really precise, and I've noticed that some enemies have beat patterns that are like actual music! Oh man, I'm never gonna master it at this rate. ;_;


----------



## Dayken (Oct 20, 2008)

Currently up to chapter 5 here. I too suck at the timing system, but otherwise I'm loving this game. The characters and plot are less vague and more fleshed out this time around, the sprites are REALLY well animated at times (such as a certain scene 2/3 through chapter 1. Anyone who's gotten that far knows what I'm talking about), and while the "weird for the sake of weird" audio in Earthbound had it's charms, the music in Mother 3 sounds more like...well, actual music, which is a huge improvement.


----------



## TwilightV (Oct 20, 2008)

DAMN YOU STARMEN.NET! YOU SAID YOU WOULD EMAIL ME WHEN IT WAS DONE, AND YOU NEVER DID!!! ...must get game...


----------



## RainsongGryphon (Oct 21, 2008)

This has got to be one of the awesomest, most bizarre things I've played in a long time.  ^_^  Currently at chapter 7, I got this to say.

The game just yanks your heart around A LOT more than Mother 2 ever did.  To anyone who was shocked by a certain scene in Chapter 1, there are other parts just as bad, if not worse.  Giygas was a freaky bad guy, made everything crazy and interesting, but didn't exactly DO much.  In this one I'd say there are points where ALL the major bad guys might piss you off so much (and not just because of difficulty) you'll finish the game just to beat them into a PSI pulp. 

And all this while STILL retaining the awkward, mushroomized Itoi humor.  

As for anyone having trouble with the sound battles, if you're playing on an emulator, shut off any program you aren't gonna use and set the emulator's priority as high as it'll go without crashing your PC.  Lag screws up the timing something fierce, even if its only minor.


----------



## Yoshistar (Oct 21, 2008)

TwilightV said:


> DAMN YOU STARMEN.NET! YOU SAID YOU WOULD EMAIL ME WHEN IT WAS DONE, AND YOU NEVER DID!!! ...must get game...


To be fair, they wanted to get the patch and site ready for access before mass-sending the e-mails... ^^;  I still didn't get mine either when I checked out the site at first.


----------



## AuraTwilight (Oct 21, 2008)

> I'm only on the second chapter, but the game is really fun. Looking forward to actually getting to play as Lucas and Claus again.



.... T_T


----------



## Eevee (Oct 21, 2008)

Is it worth playing if I never beat Earthbound?  I started to at one point, but it's from the dark times before we figured out how to write an RPG engine that didn't suck tremendously.


----------



## Yoshistar (Oct 21, 2008)

It's a good idea to play EarthBound first since there are some twists in MOTHER 3 that relate to EB, but if you don't care about spoilerish stuff I say go ahead and play it.  I'll tell you this, though:  The battle mode is a lot more fun than EB's.  Granted, the PSI attacks don't have the "seizure-inducing" nature of their EB-counterparts, but...


----------



## Zakassis (Oct 22, 2008)

This was inevitable...XD

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v305/The_Bombers/hehehehe.jpg


----------



## Verin Asper (Oct 22, 2008)

Zakassis said:


> This was inevitable...XD
> 
> http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v305/The_Bombers/hehehehe.jpg



after that scene...>.>


----------



## Tycho (Oct 22, 2008)

Zakassis said:


> This was inevitable...XD
> 
> http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v305/The_Bombers/hehehehe.jpg



I cried.


----------



## Verin Asper (Oct 23, 2008)

Tycho The Itinerant said:


> I cried.


is it cause he can now Mind fuck ya >.>


----------



## Tycho (Oct 23, 2008)

Desume Crysis Kaiser said:


> is it cause he can now Mind fuck ya >.>



FURFAGS! GET OUT OF MY HEAD FURFAAAAAAGS!


----------



## Zakassis (Oct 23, 2008)

Desume Crysis Kaiser said:


> after that scene...>.>


Yeah...my furfriend was pretty much describing the occurring scene before that as an actual yiff scene, because the person gets behind you...the screen fades to black...then they tell you to "just endure it" and whatnot...

*shudder*


----------



## Inices (Oct 25, 2008)

AuraTwilight said:


> .... T_T



...

Seeing ashow Lucas is the main character... What, I don't get to play as Claus? 

ffffffffffffffffff



Dayken said:


> The characters and plot are less vague and more fleshed out this time around, the sprites are REALLY well animated at times (such as a certain scene 2/3 through chapter 1. Anyone who's gotten that far knows what I'm talking about)



I noticed. That scene was great. Probably the best cut scene in any GBA game, because it was so fluid. 

I'm on chapter 4 now, and god damnit the attic is a bitch. Fucking musical instruments.


----------



## Zakassis (Oct 25, 2008)

Inices said:


> ...
> 
> Seeing ashow Lucas is the main character... What, I don't get to play as Claus?
> 
> ...


The bosses in chapter 7 are much more annoying and only get more difficult...


----------



## Kanrei (Oct 25, 2008)

I will play Mother 3 as soon I`ve finished Mother 2. Yeah I really like the Games. ^^ I also want play Mother 1.


----------



## Inices (Oct 25, 2008)

MUDjoe2 said:


> Haha same story here. I've just been grilling, and I'm at lvl 17 atm. Gonna grill till 20 and try them again.



I'm past that now.

In the first turn, have Boney and Lucas both throw pencil bombs, that takes out both the guitar and the drum. Then have Lucas heal and once both characters are at decent health, cast PSI offense and defense up. Then keep hitting him until he dies.

I had to grind for a while to beat him, though. While I did that Lucas learned PSI lifeup B and also PSI defense up. 

Oh, and if you're not at good health, save at the frog then die, when you continue you'll be at full health again. Just don't die to him after using the pencil bombs, you don't get those back and they're expensive. :/


----------



## BloodYoshi (Oct 26, 2008)

Yeah, that bass boss was a bit of a hassle due to the jam session attack. I really don't like to resort to attack items as my key to victory, but other than that and PK Love, there's no other way around it.

I didn't ever grind until before the last boss, and as a result went into nearly every boss fight extremely underleveled. Made for a hell of a challenge. 

I beat the game a little while ago and shed a tear at the ending. No spoilarz of course~

EDIT: Random word of advice to all so you can avoid my frustration; DON'T use PK Thunder on the Mecha-Gorilla boss, he will short-circuit and do a berserk attack that is pretty fucking impossible to live through for more than a few turns.


----------



## Inices (Oct 27, 2008)

You don't get any pencil rockets, you have to buy them from the mouse near the beginning of the attic.

Anyway, I'm now on chapter 5. Loving the game so far. There's so much going on.


----------

